# Timberliner



## creddick (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone remember the "Timberliner" that ran from Detroit to Mackinaw City? Did it have sleepers?


----------



## Michael061282 (Jul 9, 2010)

according to my July 1959 Guide, the Timberliner was coaches only, leaving from Detroit Fridays only at 5:01pm arriving in Mackinaw City at 12:30am. The return trip was Sundays only leaving Mackinaw City at 4:00pm arriving back in MoTown at 11:30pm.


----------



## creddick (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks. I was pretty young when I first remember the Timberliner, about 1953. We lived across the street from the depot in Bay City and my uncle was the trainmaster for the NYC there. I can remember seeing it go through but can't really remember any more than that. I remember a daily night train to Chicago from Bay City too and that did have sleepers. I rode it once with my father to Chicago.


----------



## creddick (Jul 10, 2010)

Speaking of the Timberliner.

http://www.bluewaternrhs.com/files/2010Excursions/Timberliner.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice trip, sounds like a fun day! It's always good to see volunteers want to keep our heritage on display by keeping the old timers running! :hi: Wish I could be up that way to ride, the dome and lounge car are the Magic Words!


----------

